
Daring Fireball: How to Judge the Battle Between Apple and Adobe Regarding Flash - barredo
http://daringfireball.net/2010/08/judging_flash_battle
======
senthilnayagam
If youtube, slideshare, podcast widgets had not existed, flash would been
passe.

Last time I used flash was when I was experimenting with font embedding with
sifr and swfupload, even there it was more to JS than flash.

A decade back embedding java applets was the norm, flash usage is at same
level for most sites now.

We would get past it in mainstream sites in next 2 years

